# Aquastream XT standschäden



## Multithread (16. Februar 2016)

*Aquastream XT standschäden*

Ist es möglich das so eine Pumpe bei längerem stillstand (mehr als 6 Monate) einen Standschaden davonträgt, oder zumindest das sich die welle/Magneten neu laden müssen?
Oder gibt es dafür sonst eine Erklärung?

Ich habe hier eine, welche heute Mittag noch sehr laut gebrummt hat (im Nebenzimmer hörbar), inzwischen ist Sie aber wieder fast so leise wie das Modell welches fast Täglich läuft.

gruss Multi.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aquastream XT standschäden*

Weder die Welle noch sonst etwas muss sich neu laden. Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass sich entweder noch Luft in der Pumpe befunden hat oder Ablagerungen die zu einer Unwucht geführt haben. In der Regel ist es aber Luft die um die Welle geschleudert wird und zu einer Unwucht führt, das brummt dann recht heftig.


----------



## bschicht86 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aquastream XT standschäden*

Könnte es auch sein, dass die Welle einen Knacks weg hat? Das Phänomen hatte ich auch mal, dass die Anfangs recht Laut war und sich dann aber wieder gefangen hatte.


----------



## Multithread (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aquastream XT standschäden*

Gefangen hat Sie sich zwar etwas, aber nicht ganz.  Inzwischen surt sie noch ganz hoch, erzeugt aber keine sehr grossen schwingungen mehr.
Luft dürfte es eher nicht sein, diese geht normalerweise doch nach 2-3 mal starten weg.

Wäre es ne möglichkeit die Pumpe zu zerlegen/zu reinigen und nachher wieder zusammen zu bauen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aquastream XT standschäden*

Ich hab mir schon mit anderen Pumpen herumgeschlagen aus denen die Luft nicht entweichen wollte. Es reicht wenn da 2-3 Luftblässchen herumgeschleudert werden die nicht raus wollen. Wenn du sie zerlegst, geht die Garantie flöten. Und ehrlich gesagt würde ich das nicht machen. Es kann auch einfach sein, dass die Pumpe das zeitliche segnet. Aber eine Ferndiagnose bei diesem Fehler ist schwer, es gibt zu viele Faktoren. 

Ich würde die Pumpe aus dem Kreislauf nehmen und extern einen kleinen Kreislauf zum Testen aufbauen und mal schauen wie sie dann reagiert. Eventuell noch mal ordentlich durchspülen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. März 2016)

*AW: Aquastream XT standschäden*

Die Pumpenkammer ist bei Eheim-1046-basierten Pumpen mit einem Handgriff zu öffnen (wenn der Filterkäfig auf dem Gehäuse steckt mit zweien). Ich kenne die Garantiebedingungen von Aquacomputer und die Gewährleistungsregeln von Aquatuning nicht, aber zumindest beim Eheim-Basismodell zählt die Reinigung des Inneren zur normalen Benutzung. Von der Elektronik sollte man Finger und Wasser aber fernhalten. (Vorsicht beim Öffnen: Von letzterem kann die Pumpe durchaus ein halbes Schnapsglas enthalten.)

In meiner langen Nutzungsgeschichte hatte ich aber noch keine Eheim 1046, die wegen Verschmutzung gebrummt oder hochfrequent gesurrt hat. Passend zum langen Stillstand würde ich die Frequenzeinstellungen der Aquastream überprüfen. Ich kenne die interne Speicherdauer nicht, aber möglicherweise hat die Pumpe schlicht nach der Wiederinbetriebnahme die maximale Pumpenfrequenz neu ausgetestet und mit verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten gearbeitet.


----------



## nonamez78 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Aquastream XT standschäden*

Bei der Garantie bin ich auch gerad etwas unschlüssig. Im Extremfall frag doch mal kurz direkt bei Aqua Computer oder im eigenen Forum (Startseite - Aqua Computer Forum) nach. So leicht wie die Pumpen sich öffnen lassen, wäre es schon eine spannende Aufgabe für den Anbieter den Eingriff überhaupt festzustellen.

Wegen Standzeit und Geräusche im Anschluss fällt mir mein aktueller Rechner ein. Da ist unter der Pumpe noch ein Radiator. Die dort verbaute Aquastream Ultimate hat auch mehrere Tage nach dem einschalten immer wieder ziemliche Geräusche gemacht, weil von unten immer noch kleine Blasen nachgekommen sind. Wenn die Pumpe nicht der tiefste Punkt ist, kann das also durchaus sein. Die Wasserkühlungssysteme sind ja nicht wirklich geschlossen, wie z.B. eine Heizung. Spätestens beim AGB kommt es zu Verwirbelungen und "schaufelt" wieder einen sehr kleinen Teil Luft ins Wasser.


----------



## Drahgo85 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Aquastream XT standschäden*

Manchmal liegt auch daran das der Magnet nicht richtig fest auf der Welle sitzt. Das war bei meiner neuen asxt schon der Fall! Siehe auch Eheim Mod 2! Die hat beim Starten immer kurz Geräusche gemacht! Ich habe sie zerlegt und den Magnet an der Welle (Nicht am Keramik Stäbchen) mit 2k kleber fixiert! Seitdem is Ruhe und die läuft wie Butter! Übrigens das fixieren des pumpenrads bei der xt kann man sich sparen! Die is schon fest!


----------



## Shoggy (18. April 2017)

*AW: Aquastream XT standschäden*

Die Pumpe kann selbstverständlich geöffnet werden! Die ist schließlich extra so konzipiert damit man sie einfach warten kann. Es gibt ja obendrein auch fast jedes Teil der Pumpe einzeln als Ersatzteil.


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2017)

*AW: Aquastream XT standschäden*

Habe mir Mitte Februar auch eine Aquastream Ultimate gekauft.
Mit einem Sandwisch ist sie bei niedriger Drehzahl so leise das ich sie aus meiner Sitzposition nicht raus hören kann.

Selbst mit voller Drehzahl ist sie zwar hörbar, aber als laut empfinde ich sie dennoch nicht. Aber volle Drehzahl ist ja nicht nötig, da ich mit 3000 U/min schon 65 l/h erreiche und dies vollkommen ausreicht.
Bei Umbauarbeiten im Nachhinein war mir sogar ungewollt passiert  die Pumpenkammer zu öffnen, da beim lösen des Anschluss sich auch die Abdeckung um eine 1/2 Umdrehung mit zurück gedreht hatte.
War aber nicht weiter schlimm, da ich sie wieder schön zusammensetzen und wieder verschließen konnte. Mir war aber bekannt was sich im inneren verbirgt und so  war ich besonders vorsichtig mit der Keramikwelle.

Zwei Wochen später hatte ich ein komischen leichtest klackern je nach Pumpendrehzahl.
Darauf hin habe ich mir ein Mod-Pumpenflügelrad bestellt.

Per Warensendung hat die Lieferung jedoch an die 10 Tage gedauert und in der Zwischenzeit hatte ich auch kontrolliert ob sich noch Luft im System befinden.
Daher hatte ich das Gehäuse nochmals in alle Richtungen gekippt.
Anscheint war da Luft in der Pumpenkammer, denn das Geräusch war dann weg und kam auch nicht wieder.

Nun hatte ich das Mod-Pumpenflügelrad da.
Hatte ich daher verstaut, da ich ja keine Geräusche mehr hatte.

Bei einem späteren Umbau wollte ich mir dann doch mal die Welle etwas genauer anschauen.
Das Original Pumpenflügelrad sitzt auch schon sehr fest drauf und von den Flügel her war auch kein Unterschied zu sehen.
Bei dem Mod-Pumpenflügelrad ist der Innenteil verbessert worden, so das dieser besser ohne Spiel passt.

Naja.. die Neugierde war dann größer als der Sinn dahinter.
Daher habe ich den Mod-Pumpenflügelrad zum Test eingebaut.

Mit dem Mod-Pumpenflügelrad ist keinerlei Spiel mehr vorhanden, das sitzt bombenfest.
Die Magnetspule hatte nur Minimum ein klein wenig Spiel. Aber so wenig das ich mir da keine Gedanken dazu gemacht habe.
Mit Kleber und der Gleichen wollte ich nicht herum hantieren.

Es kann sein dass es Einbildung ist, aber ich habe dass Gefühl das dadurch die Pumpe noch leiser und lauf ruhiger geworden ist.
Der Durchfluss hat sich auch erhöht, kann aber auch am Umbau liegen, da ich den Loop etwas geändert hatte oder das ich bei diesem Umbau den Filter gereinigt habe.
Der Filter hatte sich zwar nicht zugesetzt, aber etwas Weichmacher hatte sich schon im Filter abgesetzt.

Pumpe läuft nun schon über einem Monat mit dem Umbau ohne Probleme und ist 1A, bin sehr zufrieden mit der Pumpe. 
Die Garantiebedienungen durch eigene Änderungen sind mir bekannt.


----------



## Drahgo85 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Aquastream XT standschäden*

Das minimale Spiel des Magneten hat für Startgeräusche bei mir gesorgt! Etwas 2k hat das Problem behoben! Meine Pumpe läuft nun seit 6 Monaten ohne Murren oder Geräusche! Hab mir noch zusätzlich ein Ersatzläufer besorgt falls mal die Welle den Geist aufgibt!


----------

